
Reconstructed Super Mario 64 source code - NieDzejkob
https://github.com/n64decomp/sm64
======
NieDzejkob
Interestingly, even though it's C code, the compiled ROM matches with the
original byte-by-byte. This is why an old IRIX-only compiler is used.

